
Ellen Pao Says Silicon Valley Isn’t a Meritocracy. It’s Not - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/27/just-look-at-the-numbers/
======
palmer_eldritch
This word, meritocracy... sometimes to me, it feels like it is to capitalism
what utopia is to socialism.

------
jdp23
So, as I write this comment, this has 9 points and was posted 49 minutes ago.
It doesn't appear on the front page. Or second page.

Meanwhile, on the front page is "Dune Quotes", with 8 points posted an hour
ago; and "The Fallen of World War II", with 8 points and two hours ago.

It's almost like the "objective" algorithmic has a bias against discussing
gender!

~~~
doppp
It was on the front page for about 5 minutes before it got flagged.

